# HELP! Water Dragons Broken Tail!



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

My water dragon zhen has just broken his tail.
I herd thrashing in the viv to find him on the bottem with about 3-4 inches of his tail twitching.

I dont have the experiance to do anything about this myself and i dont have the money to take him to the vets dew to this F***ing recession and there being no jobs!

Someone please help i have no idea what im going to do and i cant leave him suffer!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

If someone could even take him to try and help him i will give you everything viv stat uv the lot. i just want to make sure he doesnt suffer!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Vets can do payment plans, ring them and ask about it.
Could your parents/friends not help you out? Surely they wouldn't want to see an animal suffer either.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

I really would do a payment plan but i have no income what so ever atm.

As for parents they dont seem to bothered, It happens in the wild was mentioned....:bash:

I really dont know what i can do, i know i should have had money put aside or somthing but it doesnt always work like that


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

have you got any iodine just clean the end of the tail thats still attached to him, and clean the viv up abit try make sure theres no substrate that can get in the wound, and then make sure you get in touch with the vet to get checked over just to make sure!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Nah it never works like that tbh, everyone's struggling now more than ever. No doubt people will come along with the "Shouldn't have a pet if you can't afford vet bills in a sec" but you don't expect your pet to injure themselves really do you.

Is there nothing you could sell so that you can get a bit of money together, and use the payment plan thing to give you a bit of time to get the cash together.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Karl_1989 said:


> I really would do a payment plan but i have no income what so ever atm.
> 
> As for parents they dont seem to bothered, It happens in the wild was mentioned....:bash:
> 
> I really dont know what i can do, i know i should have had money put aside or somthing but it doesnt always work like that


mate you and me are in the same position on the money side, have you signed on? might help with money. but till then get some iodine and make sure its all clean!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

No i dont have iodean, and ive already said i dont have the experience to do anything without harming him even more.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Karl_1989 said:


> No i dont have iodean, and ive already said i dont have the experience to do anything without harming him even more.


keep it totally clean...good chemists have iodine, about 2 quid last time i got some...remove everything so the tail break is clean....sterile


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

How bad is the break? Is it bleeding? Can he still feel it if you touch the tip, does it seem painful, he is struggling or does he seem changed in his personality at all?

Iodine can be bought for a few quid at the chemist, but is only useful if there is an actual wound, it prevents infection and can encourage healing of wounds, but will not really help if it's an internal break only.

Do you have anything you can sell? And I mean anything, books, games, cds, dvds, games console, etc etc?

It could cost as little as £30-50 to sort him out at the vets depending on the break.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I didn't get the impression there was an open wound? 
Is it open or is the tail just looking broken inside?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wont harm him, you can get it in the pet stores, i find you should always have this stuff its a disinfectant and about £7 for the big bottle i think.

simply done, hold him as you normaly would, soak the wound in water, and then put some on. he proberly wont realise to much but it will be tender.

i aint no vet! but basics are important, and if you leave it it may cause more problems! that will bacically put you in a worse position!


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

it doesnt look like a bad break, there is a little bit of bloody but not alot...
Hes really dark and tucked away at the back trying to hide.
Since i moved last hes been very very skitish so im scared to even catch him atm and hes gonna go mad.


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Athravan said:


> How bad is the break? Is it bleeding? Can he still feel it if you touch the tip, does it seem painful, he is struggling or does he seem changed in his personality at all?
> 
> Iodine can be bought for a few quid at the chemist, but is only useful if there is an actual wound, it prevents infection and can encourage healing of wounds, but will not really help if it's an internal break only.
> 
> ...


none of my chemists sell it...had some right arguments even in last couple of weeks, wont even order it, or not available on stock lists....i kicked off big time..i have a bottle a good few years ago, but im sure big chemists have it.

i had some from the rep shop but at 7quid its a bit of a ripoff, your paying for a bottle with a reptile on it.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Nebbz said:


> wont harm him, you can get it in the pet stores, i find you should always have this stuff its a disinfectant and about £7 for the big bottle i think.
> 
> simply done, hold him as you normaly would, soak the wound in water, and then put some on. he proberly wont realise to much but it will be tender.
> 
> i aint no vet! but basics are important, and if you leave it it may cause more problems! that will bacically put you in a worse position!


Once again just incase you cant read i cant do all of that, im trying to sort him out with a vet as we speak.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I wont go into not having money thing, i have my opinions but theres no point airing them here it wont help.. but the animal CANT be allowed ot be in pain due to lack of funds..

OK sooo

U HAVE to get him seen.. not only could this cause enough stress to give him a possible heart attack which happens with lizards in pain and distress.. you cant leave him like that legally hunny .. and your parents might want to know that too,..

you could possibly put a wee bit of pressure on them by saying if anyone is found allowing an animal to be in pain or distress without intervention from a vet or professional that can treat the animal. ANY animal not just cats and dogs it can be deemed easily as neglect therefore its illegal.. not sure if that will make them help u but its worth a try



OK so with all that in mind and your lack of funds call a reptile rescue in your area ASAP.. they should take your WD in if they are close enough.. I would do it but youre too far away as im in glasgow... Rescuing WDs is my main expereince 

if you Pm me your postcode I wil do a search or someone in your area may know of one.. I also COULD potentially talk you through how to remove the tail.. as my BF scott is here.. and he has had to do it before.. but IM really not comfortable doing that without seeing the dragon 

IM gutted youre not closer as my BF knows exactly what to do in this scenario and has had to do it 3 times for rescue WDs.. hopwever all have had vet visits too .. its so important here

usually it happens because the tanks too small .. but i can be just one of those things,

the tail wil need removed then cauterized if its broken for sure..is there absolutely NOONE you know nearby who could help... i really hate advising it this way but if a vet isnt an option u MUST help the animal.. pls pls find a reptile rescue quickly who wil have funds to help..

im going to Pm you ... and see if i can help further


----------



## cooljules (May 20, 2008)

Karl_1989 said:


> Once again just incase you cant read i cant do all of that, im trying to sort him out with a vet as we speak.


a 5 year old can put iodine on a wound....

dont have a go at us, were telling you what to do and how easy it is..your acting like a prat now


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

cooljules said:


> a 5 year old can put iodine on a wound....
> 
> dont have a go at us, were telling you what to do and how easy it is..your acting like a prat now


i concur!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

hi Karl

ive managed to contact someone who runs a really good reptile rescue and hour from you

shes willing to come collect and have it vet treated etc

ive Pmed you al lher details and shes willing to come out this evening to collect from you and get the ball rolling

she said if u can call her to Pm me your details and she will call u

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

details swapped..

hope everything goes ok 

xxx


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Im sorry Nebbz i was just freaking out coz i didnt know what to do...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

did Di get a hold of u ok Karl ??


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks again sparkle your a life saver :notworthy:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

sparkle said:


> did Di get a hold of u ok Karl ??


yea shes picking him up 2moro at 1:30 and taking him down the vets.
I really appricate what you have done to help, i think id still be running around shouting at random objects if you hadnt done all of this :notworthy:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Karl_1989 said:


> Thanks again sparkle your a life saver :notworthy:


 
thats ok.. its hard to think straight when your in a total panic...

there was no point in me banging on about having funds for animals.. the wee WD needed help fast!!

I will give Di a call in a few days and see how he is..

rest assured he will get the best of care there.. and any vet treatment he needs

just stay calm and keep an eye on him yeah ?

xx


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

sparkle said:


> hi Karl
> 
> ive managed to contact someone who runs a really good reptile rescue and hour from you
> 
> ...


Well done sparkle, how good of you was that!

PM me and i'll give you a 20% discount code for Reptile Retail! - Not often you see someone being that helpful 

Gary


----------



## chaazza (Nov 8, 2008)

Karl_1989 said:


> I really would do a payment plan but i have no income what so ever atm.
> 
> As for parents they dont seem to bothered, It happens in the wild was mentioned....:bash:
> 
> I really dont know what i can do, i know i should have had money put aside or somthing but it doesnt always work like that


 alright mate same thing happened to my male dragon few months back i just took him out put him in me bath with a few inches of warm water and let him bave in that for about 15 mins i sortyl dabed the end of his tail just with some cotton wall and warm water i them just got a lil bandage and wrapped his tail up 4 months down the line and his tail has grown back another 2 inches and he is fine


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

chaazza said:


> alright mate same thing happened to my male dragon few months back i just took him out put him in me bath with a few inches of warm water and let him bave in that for about 15 mins i sortyl dabed the end of his tail just with some cotton wall and warm water i them just got a lil bandage and wrapped his tail up 4 months down the line and his tail has grown back another 2 inches and he is fine


 
karls Wd has a badly broken tail a dab of warm water probably isnt going to fix it..

it wil need x rayed and a decision made whether to remove it..


----------

